# Harbor Police's chief under investigation



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Harbor Police's chief under investigation; 
He's suspended by N.O. port's presidentBy Jaquetta White, Business writer

Port of New Orleans President and CEO Gary LaGrange suspended the head of the New Orleans Harbor Police, Robert Hecker, this month amid an internal investigation that looks, in part, into actions he took following Hurricane Katrina, port spokesman Chris Bonura said Thursday.

Bonura would not elaborate on the reason for Hecker's removal, except to say that "some of it is related to actions taken after the hurricane.

Some of it's related to actions before the hurricane."

Hecker has been placed on administrative leave with pay. Capt. Warren Tureaud is acting chief in Hecker's absence. Hecker was hired as chief of Harbor Police in October 1995. Before joining the port, he was a 28-year veteran of the New Orleans Police Department and had served as commander of the 3rd District.

About 65 Harbor Police officers oversee a jurisdiction that extends for about 33 miles of the Mississippi River. They enforce laws on the waterways of the Industrial Canal from the Mississippi River to Lake Pontchartrain, as well as the Mississippi River-Gulf Outlet from the Industrial Canal to the Michoud Canal and Bayou Bienvenue.

. . . . . . .

Jaquetta White can be reached at [email protected] or (504) 826-3494.


----------

